# rough turned bowls



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

i have been up to my knees in saw chips today. one is the red maple burl which i found a lot of small checks in them so i filled them with thin ca glue and topped it off with thick ca glue. the other is a yellow plum, had some bark inlay so i also did the same with the ca glue. the other one is in the final finishing stages, white oak burl. BEAT the ever living crap out of my tools. had to resharpen my tools 3 times before said and done and also ate up 3 full sheets of 100 grit sand paper :wacko1: but loving the way it is turning out. 
[attachment=4100][attachment=4099][attachment=4098][attachment=4097][attachment=4096][attachment=4095][attachment=4094][attachment=4101][attachment=4102][attachment=4103]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 10, 2012)

Lookin' good, BD!


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

resized


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you're putting that little Rikon through it's paces! Not a bad looking piece in the bunch!:clapping:


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like you're putting that little Rikon through it's paces! Not a bad looking piece in the bunch!:clapping:



hahaha she has been through the some tough workouts lately :yippee:
when she craps out i am def going to upgrade. but she just keeps on trucking along. thanks, i got 6 done in 2 days and am waiting on my thick ca glue to dry on some punch on some more crotch maple, couldn't find my thin ca:dash2::dash2: found it after i already put the thick on :bomb:


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 11, 2012)

Beauty!

Thanks BD!

p


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Thanks BD!
> 
> p



i have to put the final coats on the oak burl and will post pics of the final product thanks paulie


----------

